# How do they split the eggs , mature or random



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi there i am going for ec on wed , and have been told that i have 10 good size follicle biggest today was 22 
what i am worried about  1 not having enough to share and 2 they said i have alot of wee ones that prob wont be mature enough 
what if when they split them , one of us gets all the good one and one gets all the immature ones , dosent seem fair   for me and the recipient, def think they should be spilt only if they are mature   
and it does say they split them at random

Doc phoned this morning and told me to be aware that there may be 10 foll but told us we have to think what we will do if theres not over 8 eggs , now i am panicking dont know what to think or do , last time i had 16 eggs 10 were mature
Dont want to let anyone down especially the recipient


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

morning my love ....


it all depends on the clinic honey .... i know when i was at the Lister, they graded them and then split them evenly but the clinic i am sharing with just split them without grading ....


if i can give you some advice, dont worry about the 'will there be anough to share ' ... it is best to deal with stuff when it hits you. Theres no point worrying yourself if you dont need to ....


come on be positive !!!!!!!!!!!


Im off for transfer on wednesday afternoon btu willbe away all day, let me know how it goes ...


lots love and grow follies grow ... daisy xxxxx


----------



## loulou78 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi sweetchilli   

I'm at the Lister and just to confirm what daisy said they grade all of the eggs and then split them fairly. 

I have just had my 6 day stimms scan and been told that i have 3 follies they have upped my meds but have been told to prepare for less then 8 and what we would like to do, so i know how you feel hun we've decided to donate all the eggs if this happens which will give us our best chance on our next cycle as we get to keep all the eggs then, they will also have a better idea of how i react to the drugs so will know what dose to start me on.
Saying that I have just had a phone call from one of the nurses who has called to reassure me after speaking to the doctor saying that anything can happen yet and not to worry so I am saying the same to you just take it one stage at a time and try not to think about things that havent happened yet (im one to talk)   
Good luck for wednesday   
Loulou x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Sweetchilli

As Daisy said the Lister grade them before sharing so it is equal. But my first clinic they just divided them without grading. I am sure you will be ok hun. Good luck Wednesday.

Loulou, Ah hun I am so sorry your scan didnt go to well today. In my first egg share on day 8 of stims I had 5 follies, 3 decent ones and 2 tiny ones (about 5mm). I was told to increase my menopur to (was on 225iu) 300iu, then to 450iu... After stimming for 13 days I got 15 eggs.   SO anything can happen hun!!! Have faith you will be ok.   

Good luck ladies
Natalie xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks girls trying not to worry   so far so good lol you know what its like lol
we are from northern ireland and have traveled to manchester to do this and it has cost us a small fotune , just hope i do have enough to share as we couldnt afford to come back for the free go as funds wont allow this at least for 6 months 
On the paper from manchester care it says shared at random so i am taking it they spilt as soon as they are collected , will as tomorrow right i am away to lie in bed with hot water bottle on belly and alot of food beside me lol 
thanks again girls     
Skybreeze Thanks hun , will try not to worry lol   

Diasymay good luck for wed hun     

Loulou , hope that now they have uped the dose you will get a good result , as you say at least you have a free go after 
good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Girls quick question , whens the best tome to have the water bottle on tummy is it just before ec or after


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*BEFORE EC!! 
*
Never ever after hun, Embryo's are heat sensitive, your body temp is enough to keep them safe.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks hun , it good you told me that


----------



## loulou78 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for your support ladies and thanks for the hope you've given me natalie its made me feel a lot better about things xxx


----------



## Ruby Roo (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Girls,

How did you get on at EC *Sweetchilli*? I know how you feel... we had exactly the same experience. Our first scan showed I was developing well, and all the nurses were happy and smiley. The second scan, nothing had changed and the nurses said nothing til the end when they told us to prepare for the worst. An agonising weekend discussing our options together (we're firm believers in Karma!) but Monday morning all the baby ones had shot up and we had 10 definite follicles! Had EC yesterday and they collected 10 eggs, so big sighs of relief all round. We really didn't want to disappoint our recipients, but we also really didn't want to have to go through another cycle (we couldn't have afforded the £4k at such short notice if we decided to go it alone).

We were also curious how they split the eggs, anyone know what they do at Bourn Hall?


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Rubyroo , got on really well , i had ten follicles but four were hiding so we got 14 eggies and i have 2 we beans back and hopefully the other women will have had a good batch to , i have everything crossed for her 
Just not feeling positive at all , feels like i have failed already , i think after last time i have no PMA at all 
Thanks for asking hun  hope all goes well for yous and this is your time


----------



## Ruby Roo (Jan 19, 2010)

Stay positive! Negative feelings won't encourage the beans along at all!!        


Just think how happy she will be just have been given the chance, especially if she was told to prepare for the worst as well!



I've got everything crossed for you and your recipient       


x x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

gl ladies for otd


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks hun


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations on your BFP!

Did your recipient also get pregnant?
L x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

JJ1 THANKS HUN , I DONT KNOW WETHER THEY GOT A BFP OR NOT , I HOPE AND PRAY THEY DID     , IF EVERYTHING GOES OK WITH THIS PREG 
I WILL FIND OUT  AFTER THE BIRTH


----------

